# Adopting an adult cat



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

After taking in many cats in the past and having not had any for about 5 years I decided to contact my local Cats Protection League in order to take in an adult cat. I had the home visit last saturday and are still waiting for them to contact me. She said she would be back with a cat for me within the next few days but that was a week ago and I am getting impatient to get my new buddy!! Hope they hurry soon, I thought it would be sooner than this as she was quite positive it would be very soon they contacted me.

I'm so excited ...

Dawny xx


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Thats so cool! Cats are wonderful  

Is there a way for you to contact her? I wouldn't be able to stand the wait! I know how you feel.

I have a kitty named Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Ive tried the telephone number she called me on loads of times but it just rings out and is never answered. ooooh Im so impatient lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Did you visit the facility so that you and the cat could choose each other? What does she look like?  I don't blame you for being impatient!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Ooooh, good luck! The waiting is the worst part! What part of the UK are you from? Oh, and well done for wanting to take on an adult, especially at this time of year when everyone wants kittens.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

What happened was this .... I have been "adopted" by many cats over the years prior to that though I was a dog lover not a cat lover. Anyway, once they had adopted me and I took them in I was soon a convert. Anyway, I havent had a cat now for approx 4 years. Anyway, took my son to the hairdressers and was flciking through the newspapers in there and came across an advert from the Cats Protection League stating that they were desperate for new homes for adult cats as nobody wants them. I made a note of the number and called them that evening (last thursday), I received a call on the friday evening from them but I was out of their postcade so they passed my details on to my local CPL. I received a call a few minutes later taking my details etc. Not long after that I got another call from her saying that she had another house call to make on the saturday morning near to me and could she do my home visit at the same time. I agreed and an appointment was arranged for 11am the next morning.

She came last saturday and took down details etc, seemed pleased with the house, the road is a small cel de sac of just 6 houses - very very very quiet. I have a lovely large back garden which doesnt back onto a main road and she seemed very happy with everything.

She asked if I had any preference to colour/age etc to which I said No as every cat that has adopted me before was never "picked" and I loved them all. She was very pleased and I asked what happens next. She said she would find a suitable cat and that I would here from her within the next few days but that was last saturday which i know is only a week, but you know what its like lol!!!

I guess I just need to be a bit more patient eh?

Dawn 

PS I am from West Midlands in UK - anyone near me??


----------



## Deedee (Jul 15, 2005)

> an advert from the Cats Protection League stating that they were desperate for new homes for adult cats


I'd call once a week just to touch base as an entire week going by doesn't seem very desperate to me. Better yet I'd go in (if possible) and see for myself what was going on. Something doesn't quite jell here and I get really curious when phones aren't answered as well. Maybe they could use some volunteer staff around there.

I just got my beautiful Tashi (1 year old) last week from our local shelter and they had 25 or so adults but lots of volunteers to help out so I didn't feel neglected or feel that the cats were either. In fact our local shelter impressed me a lot.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

The number I am phoning is the volunteer helpline and it does say they are busy, but they are advertising for more volunteers too as they dont have enough of those either. They also need more foster homes as they have had to turn down loads of cats due to nowehere to put them.

I will call the first number I called I think, it is the long way round but at least they answered.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I am in Newcastle, which is a shame as I always have cats to rehome! Is it possible to leave a message on the numer you've got?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Found the original number i left a message on and so are going to call that one again, to say they were desperate they are taking their time. I used to get adopted by cats just turning up all the time, now that I am after one I cant get one lol!!!


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I can't understand a shelter that makes it almost impossible for one to acquire a cat. I would have been very impatient if it took as long as a week to get my cats. In fact I was not willing to even wait a day. I was too excited about finally being able to get cats. So I got my cats at a place where they let me take the cats home right away, the kind of place that doesn't make you wait at all, they just have you fill out an application, and then you get to choose your cat, interact with it and take it home. I adopted Rosie and Spotty from the San Diego Department of Animal Contol. Do you have such places in the UK? The kind of places where they are so overloaded with relinquished pets that they could be euthanized if they don't find homes for them right away. If so, you would be saving a life and many cats that end up in these places are downright precious. Fortunately the San Diego Department of Animal Services tries not to euthanize adoptable animals and will even work with rescue organizations but sadly many of these pounds are euthanizing millions. Don't wait another minute, if one shelter won't let you have a cat, there are others who quickly give you a cat and since these places don't spend very much time "screening" people, in other words making them wait forever, then isn't it better that at least one of those cats end up in the hands of a good, responsible, loving caretaker like you instead of someone else who might not be. Although I knew the Department of Animal Control doesn't spend a lot of time screening people like humane societies do, I also knew in my heart that I'm qualified, I screened myself and was ready to take Rosie and Spotty home right away. How did I screen myself? I dreamed of getting cats for over a year and read a bunch of books on the subject, had a lot of time to think about it and as soon as I moved out of my no pets allowed apartment and moved into a pet friendly condominium, I got cats. Just remember if that particular shelter doesn't think you're qualified(What's taking them so long if they think you are?), then it's their loss. There are even needier cats somewhere else, and one of those kitties needs you. :idea:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

moggiegirl said:


> I can't understand a shelter that makes it almost impossible for one to acquire a cat. I would have been very impatient if it took as long as a week to get my cats. In fact I was not willing to even wait a day. I


It absolutely acceptable for a shelter to not adopt a cat to you the moment you decide which one you like. Good shelters check references and even better ones do home checks. They like to make sure people are not doing something sporadically that they may regret later, some people go home that day and change their mind. The shelter’s that care about their animal’s want them to go to the right home so they don’t have worry about the cat being returned. It’s very stressful for a cat to go to a home and then be returned to a shelter, I have seen it one to many times and it’s heartbreaking. It's in the best interest of the cat, which should be the main goal of a shelter/humane society. Unless it is a pound, I assume they wouldn't really care.

Now waiting a week is just ludicrous, you should consider finding another shelter to adopt from.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a friend who works for another branch of the cats protection and she has just been over to see me. I hace asked her what she think the prob might be and she said that the Cats Protection have a policy not to rehome cats to homes with children under the age of 5. So, as I have a 4 year old it seems this may be the reason I am not eligible to have my cat afterall. 

As its been nearly two weeks now though youd think that they would have the decency to phone me though and tell me.

Oh well, Kieran will be 5 in 2006!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 8O 8O Not long to wait eh? lol
Dawn xx


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

That's terrible Dawn! Can you not find another shelter to adopt from?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Im currently looking but havent found any others as yet. I need them local as I dont like travelling too far (I get very very lost trust me) which is why they were perfect for me.

Like I say Im more annoyed about nit being told. The worst thing is I told them I had a 4 year old BEFORE they even came to do a home visit so surely they shouldhave have wasted both my time and their time.

Dawn xx


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Adopting cat*

Hi Pinky - I'm located not too far from you.
I work with a woman who does voluntary work for some local Animal Shelters, but I'm not sure which ones. I'll have a word with her tomorrow to see if she knows of anywhere with a cat you could adopt *soon*

all the best
seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Dawn. I hope seashell can get some good information for you. I know you are very anxious to get a little "friend." Good luck!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh you are all so kind I am very grateful for this. Thank you so much. 

You can mail me on [email protected]

Dawn xx


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Just had a phone call from a man at CPL regarding my application to become a volunteer. I mentioned to him the situation and he said he will get her to give me a call.

I will keep you all posted!!!!

Dawn xx


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Adult cat*

Hi Pinky - I never got to talk to my colleague today. I didn't realise she was going home early. I'll try to catch her tomorrow - but then I'm on holiday after that. Would you mind if I gave her your e-mail address?

I looks more hopeful now with the CPL anyway, so your new friend might arrive that way. I'm sure there's a furry friend out there somewhere waiting for you!

seashell


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope you get a kitty soon!

I must admit that I don't fully understand the "no children under 5" policy. :? 

I got my first daughter a kitten (she was 3 at the time) when I learned that I was expecting my second child. I wanted to teach her about "babies", love, responsibility and everything related to it. 

She was awesome with her "Shasta" and very gentle, for the most part. Shasta was laid back and grew into a rather big boy. I became concerned for his safety when I noticed he was too big for her to pick up and she was carrying him by wrapping her arms around his chest with his back legs dragging the floor. I went to his rescue only to find him purring away. 

I had her set him down, but he ran back to her, put his front feet up on her chest, waiting to be picked-up again. When she did pick him up, he just relaxed into her, closed his eyes and resumed purring. This became their routine. They were inseperable, and as soon as I went to tuck her into bed, he went right to "his" spot on the bed, and didn't leave his post all night.  

The only problem resulted when he accidentally got outside. We searched everywhere, but a stray dog had spooked him and he went into hiding. He was found murdered on the road in front of our house the next day. She'd had him 3 years, was just starting school and the heartbreak was horrible.  He was in almost the exact same spot where my Cali was run over 4 years before.

I think it is good for a child that age to be taught about pets...4 seems to be a perfect age, IMO. I don't know if they are concerned about the safety of your child, the cat or both...but as long as they are supervised when interacting, I don't see a problem.

If that facility doesn't work out, and you don't want to wait until your son is 5, I'm sure you can find a wonderful kitty that needs a home through some other organization. Good luck on your kitty-hunt!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

To go off topic for a second....Brynn, what a tragedy for all of you. It was such a lovely story. What a shame that it had a sad ending.

Pinky, I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Well after numerous calls and emails I sent off a form to become a volunteer and a man called me last night. I mentioned my situation regarding adopting and he sid hed get the lady to call me. I then had a call today from the Stourbridge branch who I called originally, but I was out of their area so they put me in touch with the Wolverhampton branch. Well I have been passed back to them now as the lady I saw couldnt find a cat suitable and was too embarrased to call me and tell me so she opted not to call me at all LOL!!!! Anyway, after this guy chased her up she called the stourbridge branch and asked them to call me instead. Well its so fuuny because the advert I first spotted whilst my son was having his hair cut was from the Stourbridge branch and they desperatly needed a home for a 12 year old cat who they couldnt rehome due to her age and her name was Teabag!!! Hee hee!!!! Well she said they still have teabag and I can go and see her if I want to, so I am going to call tomorrow and see if I can go see her.

All this started because I felt for poor teabag and now I might even get her all being well.

They said I have to go view her then they will get her chipped and vaccinated and keep her 24 following vaccinations to make sure everything is ok with her, then I can have her!!!! YAY!!!!!!

Am so excited I had to tell you all!!

Will keep you all posted!!

Dawny xx


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Yay!
I hope it isn't premature, but congratulations to all of you! I am so happy for you and Teabag! I love a happy ending! :heart 
I sure hope you get to give Teabag the home and love she deserves. 
I think that is soooo wonderful! I can't wait to see pics! 

Don't forget to keep us up-to-date!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Many thanks, I will email the lady today and see if I can go visit either today or tomorrow if she is available for me to go down there. I dont work BUT, a lady that I know owns a tanning salon and she is going away for 10 days and has asked me to look after the shop whilst she is on holiday. So for 10 days I will be out all day and was wonderig would it be better to have the cat before or after this time? What do you think? If I waited til the l;ady comesd back from her hols that meant I wouldnt be able to have her until 9th August!!! This is the first time I will have been gone for such long hours but I wanted to help my friend and also the money is always handy is it not lol!!!

Dawn xx


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Adult cat*

Isn't it annoying how things always come at the wrong time? Frustrating though it is, I'd wait until you were back to your old routine before Teabag moves in.
Maybe you could visit her at the shelter a few times in the meantime, so you could get to know each other a bit before she comes home. 

seashell


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Just made the call, going to see her tonight at 8pm, will let you all know how it goes when I get back.

Dawn xx


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Had to cancel the viewing of Teabag this evening as suddenly remembered I need to see the eviction or Orla lol!!!! Seriously I did phone the lady back though and ask if i could come earlier as I wanted to be back to see Big Brother - she must have thought I was mad!!!!!

Dawny xx


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

This is becoming a fascinating saga


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

You should hear the rest of my life story lol!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

:lol: 

I can only imagine... :wink:


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Hee Hee!!! I arranged to go see her at 7pm. It was a lovely bungalow, they are def animal lovers they have 3 cats of their own, a dog, 10 puppies (which will become guide dogs) 5 chickens, a cockerel, and 3 rabbits and some fish. They then foster cats for the Cats Protection and when I went there they had ...

Teabag

A mom and her kitten - waiting to be homed together

Two gorgeous kittens - who have been reserved and are just waiting to be picked up. The had been found with their mom who must have had problems after giving birth as the male kitten was found with the umbilical cord wrapped around him and they thought hed never walk again but he has made a full recovery and was walking fine.

Plus

Yesterday someone found what is thought to have been a dumped kitten as he was so tiny and young and yet was found miles from anywhere on waste ground. Apparently someone was walking their dog and heard the cries the other day but couldnt find him so had to leave him. Then they went back the next day to look again and found him this time. He had an injured leg. He is gorgeous though!!

The thing that got me was that they had put the advert in the newspaper asking for homes for two adult cats who needed homes one being teabag and do you know, I was the only person to phone up!!!!! So I just had to have her then, I knew the kittens would be homed easily as they were soooo cute, in gorgeous shades of greys - reminded me of my Lilly!!!

If I was with my ex-husband we would probably have had the lot as he was a BIG animal lover too and since out split he has gone into animal care and wanted to become an RSPCA inspector (I dont know if he has yet or not though), but as Im with someone else who likes animals but is not such a big fan as me, I couldnt really have more than one yet!! Dont wory Ill work on him though hee hee!!!

Anyway, back to the story. Went to see Teabag and she seemed to take to me straight away. She was outside in a small pen all couped up on her own just curled on a shelf. I started fussing her and she jumped up and started kneading the shelf and purring at me, and when I stopped she did the usual nudge with her head as if to tell me to carry on again. So I think she will fit in fine if shes like that at out first meeting. 

Anyway, they now dont think she has been neautuered as apparently she was calling the other day so they will take her to be neutered before I have her so could be a week or so. When she was found she was skin and bone and has a Liver infection and so is currently on antibiotics. Apparently she is recovering very well and the vets are pleased with her. So the lady is going to call the vets today and see if they can neuter her whilst on the medication and then let me know when I can have her. 

Must start looking at cat things now eh?

Dawny xx


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh, she sounds so very sweet. If they have to wait a week before you can have her, then that will work nicely with your schedule.

I do hope it works out for both of you! I think you have a special match already and can't wait to see pics of her once you take her home and get her comfy.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

No it actually makes it worse as I can pick her up next Saturday yet, I start my 10 days at the shop on the day before Friday!! So even if I pick her up Saturday it means that I will have to pick her up before 11am and then leave her on her own til 7pm at night. Typical eh? 

Although I hae been told that she will be ok on her own as she will just enjoy the time to settle in on her own anyway, especially as she is an adult cat she will probably just chill til I get home to her! I will get a def date that I can fetch her sometime in next couple of days so I will take it from there.

Dawny xx


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

dawn where about are u in the west midlands? i can do a search for you?


----------

